# Form Fields / Mail Merging & Locked Document issues



## SoManyIssues (Aug 21, 2015)

We have a 232 page word document that includes many form fields (created with Developer > Legacy Tools > Text & Check Box Form Fields. We also have several pages that include a mail merge for Name, Mailing Address, From & To dates, etc. 

The Mail Merge Fields come from an Excel file. Both Word & Excel are Office Standard 2010. 

My problem is that in order to modify the Form Fields the document must be restricted for editing, but allowing adjustment to "Form Fields", however, once the file is linked with the Excel file, I am no longer able to restrict editing on the document. I do not have Design Mode turned on, The file is not Read Only, nor is the file saved as "Final". 

How am I supposed to lock the document to allow our users to edit the form fields, while still maintaining the documents ability to pick up the merge fields? 

Thank you!


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

By design, mailmerge has never worked with formfields. Even if you leave the document unprotected for the merge, you will find all except any checkbox formfields get deleted during the merge.

Since you're using Word 2010, though, you could replace all the formfields with content controls. Those don't require forms protection and they'll survive a mailmerge. If you want to restrict post-merge editing to the use of the content controls, you can apply the 'filling in forms' protection at that stage.


----------

